# modificare l'ebuild di grub per mettere una patch [RISOLTO]

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

stavo spulciandomi http://www.refining-linux.org/archives/4/Boot-your-Linux-silently/

una pseudoguida per rendere completamente silente l'avvio di linux.

In particolare, mi interessava la parte riguardante l'ouput di grub.

Io uso la versione 0.97-r10, e sulla pagina riportata c'è una patch ( http://www.refining-linux.org/assets/grub/silent_grub.patch ) da applicare ai sorgenti.

Stavo allora pensando di copiare l'ebuild di grub in locale, e modificarlo affinché applicasse la patch prima dei sorgenti.

Ho però le idee parecchio confuse, quindi chiedo a qualcuno di più esperto una mano.

In particolare, banalmente vorrei capire:

1) come includere la patch

2) come e quando applicarla

Purtroppo in merito di ebuild sono poco ferrato   :Sad: 

..e magari in giro c'é qualche anima pia   :Wink: 

Grazie comunque, passate un bel fine settimana!

----------

## k01

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ebuild-writing/functions/src_prepare/epatch/index.html

buona lettura  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

visto che sei poco ferrato  :Razz: 

copia l'intera cartella di grub nel tuo portage locale

```
cp -r /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub /usr/local/portage/sys-boot
```

crea ovviamente le cartelle che non hai.

Successivamente copia la tua patch in /usr/local/portage/sys-boot/grub/files

A questo punto non ti resta che modificare l'ebuild aggiungendo un altro epatch. Non dimenticare eautoreconf se usi gli autotools.

```
repoman manifest && emerge grub
```

----------

## MajinJoko

FANTASTICO.

Non so come ringraziarvi, entrambi.

Giusto per una maggior pulizia.. ora ho creato una fantomatica versione 0.97-r999, ma se volessi mantenere il nome attuale (0.97-r10) e forzare emerge a considerare quella nel mio overlay locale, come dovrei fare?

Una buona domenica, e eterni ringraziamenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

non devi fare nulla, se c'è una pari versione in portage e in locale, viene presa in considerazione quella in locale

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago wrote:*   

> non devi fare nulla, se c'è una pari versione in portage e in locale, viene presa in considerazione quella in locale

 

A patto di aver PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/" nel make.conf   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> A patto di aver PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/" nel make.conf  

 

Era implicito, altrimenti dove dovevamo mettere l'ebuild per emergerlo?  :Razz: 

----------

